# Knife presentation box



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

A friend builds some very nice custom knives and we've been talking about a collaboration on Etsy, for him to build the knife and me to build a box. He didn't have a knife ready but I built a box anyway. And I built a knife... :wink:

The box is Walnut with Figured Walnut accents and Red Palm handles, finished in Nitrocellulose lacquer. The knife is Curly Maple, Red Palm, and Figured Walnut, finished is French polish Shellac. 

































Enjoy!
David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeow, David...I'm not sure which should be more jealous of the other...they are both beautiful pieces...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

How is the box kept together? I see the tabs to open it but didn't see any magnets or catches. They are beautiful.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys! Sorry, I had that in the description and my browser crashed and I guess I forgot to add it back in when I typed it up again. 

It has four rare earth magnets under the veneer on the front on both the box and lid (2 on each). It stays together pretty good in handling the box but is definitely not a secure lock.

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful box and nice mitered corners. Well done.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It just occurred to me as I looked at the photos that I didn't mention, nor does it show, but the figured Walnut border on the lid is angled 7.5°. I cut those strips about 1/16" thick and then had to miter them at the corners. With very thin veneer that's pretty quick and easy but with pieces even 1/16" thick that has to be a compound angle. Came out ok, though. 









David


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice. Looking at the knife is the blade wood?. It looks like tiger maple.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love it


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent job David


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

David,

I am a walnut guy and really like your work. 

Frank


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

gdonham1 said:


> Very nice. Looking at the knife is the blade wood?. It looks like tiger maple.


Thanks, Guy! Yes sir, Curly Maple. 

David


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

*Beautiful Work*

David, Very NICE!!!!! 
You are truly a craftsman and have a fine attention to detail.
I can truly appreciate a craftsman that pours his heart into his work! 
I would suggest not only trying to sell those on Etsy, but have you ever considered "www.CustomMade.com as well. I have been on their site for several years and get a lot of exposure. 
Your work would truly fit the style. Another thought is getting your own site going which maybe you do have through Vista Print. not much cost involved and gets you some great exposure. 

Keep up the great work and look forward to seeing more of it.

Kind regards,


Tim of ZWW&S


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Beautiful. I received a handmade knife from a good friend & will make a presentation box at some point. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. said:


> David, Very NICE!!!!!
> You are truly a craftsman and have a fine attention to detail.
> I can truly appreciate a craftsman that pours his heart into his work!
> I would suggest not only trying to sell those on Etsy, but have you ever considered "www.CustomMade.com as well. I have been on their site for several years and get a lot of exposure.
> ...


Thanks so much, Tim! About a year ago I looked at Custom Made very briefly and promptly forgot about it - my bad. I'll check it out again. I already have a domain but don't do any websites on it... maybe I should. :grin:

David


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Superb pieces. Well done.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, David. I like the magnetic catches idea. Did you 'stuff' the lining with something?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Paul! No, actually that is polyester cloth and it's just setting in place for now. When someone orders the box I'll put the color and knife holder blocks to fit their knife. But for now it's just in there to complete the photo and show what it will look like when it is finalized. I have considered putting some foam under the fabric but not sure at this point.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice project. I think it is interesting that you used the figured walnut for the frame and straight grain walnut for the field, great change of pace for wood use. I really do like where you used the Red Palm for an accent for the knife bolster and the box handles.

You can stack the magnets and get more power to hold the lid closed. Just don't overdo it as I did to the point of making it very hard to open.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Really nice project. I think it is interesting that you used the figured walnut for the frame and straight grain walnut for the field, great change of pace for wood use. I really do like where you used the Red Palm for an accent for the knife bolster and the box handles.
> 
> You can stack the magnets and get more power to hold the lid closed. Just don't overdo it as I did to the point of making it very hard to open.


Thanks, Mike! When I asked a couple of weeks ago about three different exotic woods and what they were, this is the project on which I was working. I knew I wanted one of those woods for the accent pieces and liked the Red Palm the best. 

I'll be doing another box soon and it will be very different but will also have some similarities. It's an 'in between' project so it may take a month, no rush.

David


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh wow that is some damn fine work right there. Added to which the woods are gorgeous too. All round a very special way to house a keepsake. People like you inspire me to keep getting better.......love it!

Cheers


----------



## Grangur (Apr 27, 2018)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, Paul! No, actually that is polyester cloth and it's just setting in place for now. When someone orders the box I'll put the color and knife holder blocks to fit their knife. But for now it's just in there to complete the photo and show what it will look like when it is finalized. I have considered putting some foam under the fabric but not sure at this point.
> 
> David


David, that is really impressive. I'd be proud to be able to create both the knife and box. What a set to have on a desk as the ultimate in letter openers!
Thank you for posting.

Richard


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Grangur said:


> David, that is really impressive. I'd be proud to be able to create both the knife and box. What a set to have on a desk as the ultimate in letter openers!
> Thank you for posting.
> 
> Richard


Thanks, Richard, and everyone else - fun project! I had not thought about using it as a letter opener so I added that to the Etsy listing. Now it will show up in searches for that. Great idea!

David


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh wow.... that's gorgeous!


----------

